# Dinosaurs: Dead or Alive - The Film



## Mayflower (Dec 12, 2007)

Cryptozoology, Living Dinosaurs, and Origins

Are dinosaurs really millions of years old? Did they all go extinct? This 60 minute documentary presents evidence from archaeologists, paleontologists, explorers, and eyewitness that the extinction of the dinosaurs 65 million year ago is one of history's greatest hoaxes. See the amazing artifcts that prove men and dinosaurs lived at the same time, *photographs of possible living dinosaurs, missionaries who have seen living pterosaurs and more*

What do you think, concerning the claim that there were missionaries hath seen Dinosaurs ????


----------



## Ranger (Dec 12, 2007)

I would have literally thought this was crazy and that these guys were wackos if my dad, who is an evolution supporting petroleum engineer, hadn't seen a "pterosaur" type thing near some desert caves in Yemen. He claims it was too large to be a bird and had a definite reptilian appearance. He was so shocked that he came home and began researching anything about what he and his friends might have seen. Apparently others have seen similar creatures in these deserts and scientists explained it away as some type of large bird. My dad has seen pictures of the bird and said that the appearance is not the same, nor is the bird near the size of the creature he saw. Therefore, he believes he saw a surviving dinosaur.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 12, 2007)

Ranger said:


> I would have literally thought this was crazy and that these guys were wackos if my dad, who is an evolution supporting petroleum engineer, hadn't seen a "pterosaur" type thing near some desert caves in Yemen. He claims it was too large to be a bird and had a definite reptilian appearance. He was so shocked that he came home and began researching anything about what he and his friends might have seen. Apparently others have seen similar creatures in these deserts and scientists explained it away as some type of large bird. My dad has seen pictures of the bird and said that the appearance is not the same, nor is the bird near the size of the creature he saw. Therefore, he believes he saw a surviving dinosaur.




Wow that's interesting to read Ranger. So is your dad still a evolutionist ? And how does dad and hus friends view this experiences now in light of evolution ?
But iam always wondering why we don't get any proof video, if many people claim to have seen this dinosaurs ?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 12, 2007)

I'll have to get my friend Eugene to e-mail me some interesting things he's read from some Dutch missionaries that saw a dinosaur in the 1800's. He has some fascinating stories that they even found kangaroos in Wisconsin where, for years, people thought others crazy for reporting seeing them.

This planet is very large with some incredibly remote places.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 12, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I'll have to get my friend Eugene to e-mail me some interesting things he's read from some Dutch missionaries that saw a dinosaur in the 1800's. He has some fascinating stories that they even found kangaroos in Wisconsin where, for years, people thought others crazy for reporting seeing them.
> 
> This planet is very large with some incredibly remote places.




Dear Rich, if you have received it, let us know!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 12, 2007)

He also mentioned that it was only about a hundred years ago that "scientists" (read white intellectuals) "discovered" gorillas. Africans kept talking about "hairy men" that lived in the jungle and none of the white men believed them.


----------



## Ranger (Dec 13, 2007)

He's still an evolutionist, he just thinks these are remnants of a previous age that have somehow survived against the odds.


----------



## Don (Dec 13, 2007)

There's been a running series on the History Channel called MonsterQuest that discusses many of the animals in cryptozoology. It comes on Wed at 9pm. 

They supposedly found DNA from Bigfoot and preliminary results have shown that it is some type of primate living in Canada, though more testing needs to be done to verify the results. University researchers determined that one of the most famous Bigfoot tape is not a hoax due to the manner in which bigfoot was walking (plus other features such as digitizing the video and seeing facial structures). 

They video'd a huge squid about 1,000 feet deep in the sea of cortez, which would be 108 ft if it's a giant squid and about 60 ft if it's a humbolt squid (the largest squid ever video'd). 

Last night they had a show on black panther's in the U.S. I never knew that there were jaguar's in the wild here in the U.S. 

Anyway, interesting series. 

Don


----------

